
Videos from systemd.conf 2015 - danimo
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvq_RgZp3kljp9X8Io9Z1DA
======
JdeBP
For the keynote:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519578)

Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519180)

------
federererer
Do any of the videos involve prominent systemd contributors interrupting the
presenters, like in the notorious "Desktop on the Linux" video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTdUmlGxVo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTdUmlGxVo0)?

~~~
danimo
Nope.

